# National Geographic Compact Submersible Aquarium Heater?



## Roki Ziro (Mar 6, 2014)

Has anyone here used the National Geographic Compact Submersible Aquarium Heater? I really need a heater with an auto on/off function for my sick VT's 1 gallon hospital tank, and I'm not sure if the Nat. Geo one has that? So I figured I'd ask around here.

Right now I've got the poor guy in a ridiculous setup to keep him warm: 1 gallon tank set in 3 gal of water in a giant cooking pot, with his normal tank heater. It works, but it takes up a lot of space and keeping my cat out of it is a chore.

I bought an 8 watt Marina Betta Submersible Heater for him yesterday, since I was misled by the packaging into thinking it would turn itself on and off. I read online that it doesn't have that function, and it was making the water too warm, so I'm taking it back this weekend. I can pick up a Nat. Geo one while I'm at it if it's any good.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not sure about that one but I used a Hydor Theo 25 watt for my 1 gallon tank. It has a thermostat so it will turn off at the temp you set it at. But I found that, even in my larger tanks, you have to set it at a lower temp than what you're aiming for. All of mine have run warmer than it's set for.


----------



## Betta Nut (Dec 3, 2013)

That heater does have an auto shutoff, but it's very pricey, a new product (no reviews) and has no temperature adjuster. You'd be better off getting a 25 watt adjustable like this: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11368&pcatid=11368 It may seem big for a 1 gallon, and granted, it'll take up some space, but I have one now in a .75 gal critter keeper, and it's been keeping the temp at a steady 79 no prob. If it's too tall, you can angle it so it fits. It may not be "pretty" in a small tank, but it's perfect for a hospital, so you can keep a steady temp in the range you want.


----------



## Roki Ziro (Mar 6, 2014)

OrangeAugust said:


> I'm not sure about that one but I used a Hydor Theo 25 watt for my 1 gallon tank. It has a thermostat so it will turn off at the temp you set it at. But I found that, even in my larger tanks, you have to set it at a lower temp than what you're aiming for. All of mine have run warmer than it's set for.


How much lower do you have to set it for? I ended up just going with the Nat. Geo one, but I'm considering getting a 25 watt Hydor Theo for my VT's normal tank since his preset Tetra has been having a hard time keeping the temp above 73-74.



Betta Nut said:


> That heater does have an auto shutoff, but it's very pricey, a new product (no reviews) and has no temperature adjuster. You'd be better off getting a 25 watt adjustable like this: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produc...8&pcatid=11368 It may seem big for a 1 gallon, and granted, it'll take up some space, but I have one now in a .75 gal critter keeper, and it's been keeping the temp at a steady 79 no prob. If it's too tall, you can angle it so it fits. It may not be "pretty" in a small tank, but it's perfect for a hospital, so you can keep a steady temp in the range you want


I ended up getting the Nat. Geo one today at Petsmart, but if I didn't need it like, right now, I'd have definitely ordered the Hydor Theo you suggested. I am seriously considering getting one for Bruce's normal tank (3 gallon pet keeper) though, since his preset Tetra heater has a hard time keeping the water temp up like it should. For some reason it only gets to about 73-74, when the identical heater I have in my other boy's tank keeps a nice 79.


----------



## Finn0405 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi Roki, how dd the National Geo one work for you? I'm in the same boat you were just in; need a heater ASAP for my 1 gal tank while my betta boy is healing from much stress (I'm hoping it's nothing more than that). I want to get the Hydor Theo to have it on hand for the future, though, much like you.


----------



## Roki Ziro (Mar 6, 2014)

Finn0405 said:


> Hi Roki, how dd the National Geo one work for you? I'm in the same boat you were just in; need a heater ASAP for my 1 gal tank while my betta boy is healing from much stress (I'm hoping it's nothing more than that). I want to get the Hydor Theo to have it on hand for the future, though, much like you.


The Nat Geo one worked wonderfully for me.  It kept the water temperature stable at around 78-79, so I'd definitely recommend it for a small hospital tank.
I hope your boy gets better soon!


----------



## Finn0405 (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh gosh! You're an angel, and you responded just in the nick of time, as I'm just now walking out the door to go to PetSmart. Hope your VT is doing better.... Will try to keep this thread posted in a few days after I use Nat Geo heater so that others who read this post will have a second opinion.  Thanks for the recommendation and well wishes!


----------



## Roki Ziro (Mar 6, 2014)

Finn0405 said:


> Oh gosh! You're an angel, and you responded just in the nick of time, as I'm just now walking out the door to go to PetSmart. Hope your VT is doing better.... Will try to keep this thread posted in a few days after I use Nat Geo heater so that others who read this post will have a second opinion.  Thanks for the recommendation and well wishes!


No problem! I'm glad I could help! I hope the heater works as well for you as it did for me. ^_^
And thank you for the well wishes.  Unfortunately though, Bruce passed on about a week after I posted this... But he's in a better place now, swimming around beneath the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

